# Zelten am Langener Waldsee



## axeljaeger (6. April 2004)

Ich hab eine etwas speziellere Frage zum Langener Waldsee und ich finde den allgemeinen Thread langsam etwas unübersichtlich, also hier die Frage:

Ich habe hier einen Flyer vom Land Hessen, in dem alle Badeseen stehen, die es so in Hessen gibt. Jeweils mit Tabelle, was man da alles machen kann. Da steht beim Langener Waldsee, das man zelten kann, aber auch, dass das Geld kosten soll. Jetzt war ich bisher zwar nur einmal da, konnte dort aber weder einen ausgewiesenen Zeltplatz entdecken, noch eine Stelle, wo man da Geld bezahlen können soll. Ich gehe mal davon aus, das hier schon der ein oder andere dort gezeltet hat. Wie läuft das Verfahren ab? Kann man nicht einfach wo es einem passt vor Ort ein Zelt aufstellen oder hat da irgendjemand was gegen? 
Vielen Dank für jede Antwort.


----------



## MetalWarrior (7. April 2004)

Ich dachte, man darf nirgends "einfach so" zelten! Man darf doch nicht einfach auf irgend einer Wiese oder im Wald zelten, oder...?  

Aber: Ich hab schon sehr oft am Langener Waldsee Mountainbiker zelten sehen. Die waren da ca. ein halbes Jahr...!  

Kennst du den etwas kleineren See, der näher an Walldorf ist?
Da haben die immer ihre Zelte gehabt. Ob das organisiert ist und Geld kostet weis ich nicht. Müsstest du wohl mal nachfragen...


Greets, WM !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axeljaeger (8. April 2004)

Nein, dieses See kenne ich nicht. Aber in der Broschüre heist es auch, dass das Baden im See kostet, aber das bezieht sich wohl auf den abgesperrten Bereich, wo dann auch Wasserrettung mit dabei ist. Ich denke auch, das man nicht einfach irgendwo in der Pampa sein Zelt aufschlagen darf, es stellt sich nur die Frage, ob da in dem Fall jmd. was gegen hat und einen dann unsanft weckt.

Edit: Oder meinst du den kleinen See, der direkt daneben ist, wo praktisch nur dieser Weg dazwischen ist? Da in der Gegend hatte ich vor das Zelt aufzustellen.


----------



## MetalWarrior (8. April 2004)

Ja, da ist nur ein kleiner Trail dazwischen. Und noch ein Wall aus Sand, dann kommt die Spur für LKW und dann die eigentliche Sehring...

Wenn man vom Walldorfer Badesee Parkplatz in den Wald fährt und dann etwas links, kommt man zu diesem kleinen See mit sehr steilen Hängen. Da zelten immer MTBler...  

Wenn ich mal wieder da bin und jemanden treffe, kann ich ja mal fragen, ob die wissen, ob man einfach so zelten darf!  


Greets, MW !!!


----------



## axeljaeger (8. April 2004)

Ich danke dir. Wie es aussieht, zieht sich das hier eh noch hin, bis sich die Leute mal nicht zanken, so dass man zelten fahren kann. Das Wetter ist ja auch noch eher wechselhaft.


----------



## Friendlyman (14. April 2004)

Am nordöstlichen Teil des Sees ist das Waldschwimmbad. Während der Badesaison wird dort einZeltplatz betrieben. Einfache Plätze, nicht sehr teuer. Bei tollem Wetter aber ein Geheimtipp.


----------

